# Question about attorney/client privilege when it comes to third parties.



## ironpony (Oct 30, 2018)

For my story, basically a member of a gang is arrested and charged with offenses, and the leader of the gang, hires a lawyer to defend him.  However, the leader wants to be on in the loop of the case as to what the police know and everything.

So in order for the leader to be in on the loop, what would the lawyer have to do legally to make the leader party of the attorney client privilege, since the leader is not really the client that needs defending, but is just the guy paying the bills?

What steps would be taken here?


----------



## Olly Buckle (Oct 30, 2018)

Don't be silly, the guy is a crim. he's not going to pay for some straight who cuts him out and makes him go round the houses; he'll hire a bent lawyer who will tell him everything, no questions. Heck, the guy probably already has a lawyer in his pay if he is any sort of gang leader, this won't be the first time they needed one to help them construct a defence.


----------



## ironpony (Oct 31, 2018)

Yeah but I wasn't planning on the lawyer being bent, I was planning on him being just an ordinary honest lawyer who is doing his job.  How do you find a bent lawyer anyway?  Do they just hire a lawyer they suspect his bent cause he or she has had a lot of success?  I mean do you ask a lawyer if they are bent before hiring?

Plus in my research I was told on here before, that you cannot hire a lawyer before being charged with a crime.  It makes sense, as the lawyer would have nothing to do really.  What's he going to do pay to give them advice on how to get away with their crimes?  He could do that but how do you find a lawyer willing to do that since almost all criminal lawyers will only work for you, if you've been charged with a crime.

Plus this actually is the first time in my story that they actually need a lawyer to defend them, as they have never been caught before this moment.


----------

